# ford 300-6 carb question



## wahlturfcare

i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get a carb kit for a ford 300-6. the carb #'s are D7JLA and C6L13 (Motorcraft). My parts stores cant find a kit # for those #'s.


----------



## mike385

There were alot of those engines in Gardner Denver compressors also. Try a large compressor shop or an industrial engine shop. Sorry can't be more precise.


----------



## Rookie1

You must not have a very good parts store. i can call my guys about stuff like that and they figure it out. They are all older though. Im sure there are alot of parts guys that have never messed with a carb. Cant they go by application on a van or truck that came with a 300 and carb.


----------



## Bigus Termitius

Have you called Larry yet?


----------



## wahlturfcare

Bigus, i left a message with him this morning but havent heard back yet. I figured he might know. I think it is in the float causing it to shut down after it starts up even though it is getting fuel still. 
how do you know larry?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark

You might ask over at the Ford truck forum. I've gotten good info there.

http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Rookie1

Bigus Termitius said:


> Have you called Larry yet?



Whos Larry? Is he the Lakeside of carburetors.


----------



## porta mill

*ford 3006 carb*

go to a better parts store and tell them it is for a early 70's ford pic up that is how I got parts for my chipper an the weekends when i need parts and the only parts stores open are the big chain stores where they have a bunch of guys that really do not know what they are doing any good luck hope this helps


----------



## Bigus Termitius

wahlturfcare said:


> Bigus, i left a message with him this morning but havent heard back yet. I figured he might know. I think it is in the float causing it to shut down after it starts up even though it is getting fuel still.
> how do you know larry?



I've been dealing with him for a couple monthes now. In your other thread I had asked "where in illinois?" after you answered me "illinois."

I had a feeling you got it out of Rockford. When Ted brought my WC-17 down to me last week, he was telling me about the other chippers being sold, and I asked him if they sold one to a guy in Iowa.

He was surprised that I should know as he answered me.

I told him we where somewhat in touch through this board.

I guess Larry has been a little under the weather this past week. Ted is in Italy and then on to South America the next couple of weeks, so I'm not sure who is around manning the fort.

I'm needing some belt numbers from him. He's always been really pointed about helping me with anything I need to know with the chipper or the motor. In turn, I hope to help him out as well.

He likes that Ford 300, so I'm guessing he would know. He was rebuilding one in his shop last I was there.

I have the Ford 300 as well, and it sounds and runs really strong.

If I remember right, he was saying something about some auto part stores can get the parts, but the application years are for 1984. And then somthing about other's are 1995. I can't remember for sure. I need to ask him about that again.

Anyway. A couple of links/contacts for you:

http://www.hawkequipmentcorp.com/

I talked to John at Hawk. He tells me he can get parts, and even a manual for me, but Woodchuck's manual was always sort of useless he says.

Give him a call, he gave me all kinds of info that I didn't even ask for, real nice guy.

http://www.industrialengines.ca/index.htm

Check it out and you'll see why, they like the Ford 300. My next one will have the turbo if I don't go diesel and run off veggie oil or something.

I know there is more info out there, but this is the extent of my search so far.

Good luck. Where you at in Iowa? My inlaws are in the Quad Cities.


----------



## ShoerFast

Or reconize it by matching the top gasket, for grins look at these: Link:

Just my $0.02 cents, but I like Echlin carb-kits from NAPA stores.


----------



## stihlboy

hmm the first carb is a 1977 the second is a 1966 p.s. im a ford guy what do you want or want to know?


----------



## wahlturfcare

Bigus, got any pics of yours. i was told mine is about a '98 model year. i think mine still has the #'s on the belt or i could measure them if ya want. I have a ford 300 wiring diagram from engine dist. who did the wiring/engine part if you need one. Does yours have the covers on the front and side of the shroud for the motor? Any pics of yours?


Rookie1, larry is who we bought ours off of in ill.


----------



## wahlturfcare

stihlboy, those #'s were on the tag on top of the carb.


----------



## ropensaddle

wahlturfcare said:


> i was wondering if anyone knows where i can get a carb kit for a ford 300-6. the carb #'s are D7JLA and C6L13 (Motorcraft). My parts stores cant find a kit # for those #'s.



Obsolete ford may have it!


----------



## stihlboy

wahlturfcare said:


> stihlboy, those #'s were on the tag on top of the carb.



yep fords numbering system is 

a-1940
b-1950
c-1960
d-1970
e-1980
f- 1990

d7=1977 c6=1966
its a single barrel motorcraft or holley i believe


----------



## stihlboy

motorcraft part number CT842A is a kit for 1977 f-series


----------



## Bigus Termitius

wahlturfcare said:


> Bigus, got any pics of yours. i was told mine is about a '98 model year. i think mine still has the #'s on the belt or i could measure them if ya want. I have a ford 300 wiring diagram from engine dist. who did the wiring/engine part if you need one. Does yours have the covers on the front and side of the shroud for the motor? Any pics of yours?
> 
> 
> Rookie1, larry is who we bought ours off of in ill.









I'm missing the shroud on the other side, but I plan to use some expanded metal to protect the area.


----------



## wahlturfcare

Hey guys, i found the carb kit #, the holley # is R61331A the guys that found it are anderson industrial. they said oreillys or napa cairries that kit. Vermeer gave me their #. their $ is 402-558-8700 incase anyone needs stuff for thiers


----------



## Bigus Termitius

wahlturfcare said:


> Hey guys, i found the carb kit #, the holley # is R61331A the guys that found it are anderson industrial. they said oreillys or napa cairries that kit. Vermeer gave me their #. their $ is 402-558-8700 incase anyone needs stuff for thiers



Thank you sir, I'm sure it will come in handy.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Thanks fellas, I have to rebuild my carb on my Ford and this is really useful info.


----------



## Slvrmple72

Parts ordered! I contacted Northern Industrial up near Cleveland, rattled off my carburetors numbers (D7JL9510A, A7K6) and he will ship them out friday.
Carburetor rebuild for Christmas, Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## stihlboy

i got a 400m ford v8 i want to turn into a chipper


----------



## Slvrmple72

That would be a beast! What size chipper would you stuff it into?


----------



## stihlboy

Slvrmple72 said:


> That would be a beast! What size chipper would you stuff it into?



not sure but its sittin in my garage with a c6 trans mounted to it


----------

